# Berthoud Pass skiers, please click here.



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

http://tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?p=351222#post351222

Hey folks,

I know it's last minute, but the USFS is going ahead soon with development plans at the Pass and we have only until this Friday to submit public comments in favor of preserving the legacy of public recreation at Berthoud Pass. The louder backcountry skiers speak up, the more the US Forest Service will be motivated to do what we ask-- let us safely ski the Pass.

Here's a good place to get the 411 on the issues and our coordinated plan of response. If you ski Berthoud, this affects you, so please check it out.

Thanks in advance for your support.

See ya at the Pass!

http://tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?p=351222#post351222


----------

